# Refractometer RHS



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

What do you think about this refractometer:

RHS-10ATC Salinity/Aquarium Refractometer Black Rubber 

I found it on ebay for ~25$, from Hong Kong


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

I just bought one from this seller( grandindexenterprise ) on ebay. offered them $15 plus $7 shipping. I`ll let you know how it is in a month or so when it arrives!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I was thinking to order one over weekend. 
Maybe someone will give us some info.


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

They sold 411 of them with no negative feed back on them so that`s promising!


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I got mine from there. 

Works really well.
Now I have seen it, there is nothing to them. No moving parts etc. so nothing to go wrong really.

For the price, you can't go wrong.


----------



## dristan24 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Refractometer RHS-10ATC calibration trouble*

Is anyone familiar with this refractometer model? I am having some trouble calibrating it with calibration fluid. From what I understand, you look through the eyepiece and turn the calibration screw on top of the refractometer until the boundary between the blue field and the white field meet at the zero mark. Problem is, the calibration screw bottoms out at about 10. Has anyone ever experienced this?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

dristan24 said:


> Is anyone familiar with this refractometer model? I am having some trouble calibrating it with calibration fluid. From what I understand, you look through the eyepiece and turn the calibration screw on top of the refractometer until the boundary between the blue field and the white field meet at the zero mark. Problem is, the calibration screw bottoms out at about 10. Has anyone ever experienced this?


With calibration fluid you have to turn the screw to 35. 
And yes, this model has some issues. I have to calibrate every time I measure the salinity.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I think this is the one that 50seven has. When we calibrated our units I found that his was reading my water @ .031 and mine was reading at .035....like I said this is after calibration so I don't know. I use a Sybon btw.


----------

